# riding with a sprained wrist... need advice



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

been having a lot of wrist trouble as of late, sprained it about a week ago and realized pretty quickly that riding was making it alot worse. seems to VERY slowly be getting better, but i'm afraid it isn't healing very fast as it's my right wrist and i am right handed. in addition, i work as a draughtsman and illustrator so i'm using it constantly. went for a very short ride last night and it started to ache so i headed home. anyone have any advice as to how to help the healing process? should i just stay off the bike? it's killing me to do so as the weather has just gotten nice enough for everyday riding/training.


----------



## DerBoeseKoenig (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow, i'm sorry but if you keep riding, I don't think it would ever heal. I would definitely take a few weeks off or it will just get worse.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah, the pain is trying to tell you something. Have you talked to your Doctor? Do you have a brace? Keeping weight off it is important. You might try raising your stem, but if you're using it all day for work, then trying to use it again after work, I can't see it getting better any time soon. I think it's old enough that you could try hot/cold therapy on it to speed healing.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

From what several doctors have told me...very few people actually sprain their wrist.

There are a lot of small bones and soft tissue that actually gets bruised or broken.

I came from a motorcycle racing background...where I "sprained" my wrists many time over the years. When I went to see a doctor who specializes in wrist injuries ( and is a cyclist)...he took a look at my x-rays and asked" how many times have you broken your wrists?". I had been in a cast once.

Go see a specialist.


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

the mayor said:


> From what several doctors have told me...very few people actually sprain their wrist.
> 
> There are a lot of small bones and soft tissue that actually gets bruised or broken.
> 
> ...


+1

I just broke my scaphoid a couple months ago and when the x-ray came back they said "how many times have you broken this wrist?" I said none, and they responded "actually, you have. You see this little piece of bone right here? That's not supposed to be there." I think it came from a crash about a year ago taking a turn on wet pavement. The doctors said it was sprained, but apparently not.


----------



## green_mnt_boy (Oct 10, 2006)

*practice your TT skills*

throw some aero bars on and practice going fast!


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

one more:
you probably broke it.


----------



## surfinguru (Jun 17, 2004)

Sounds like trainer time to me. I'm just about 6 weeks out from a multiple distal radius and ulna fracture of the left wrist. (Sporting a nice 4" plate and 10 screws keeping it all together.) I went for a 10 mile ride last week and about 25 minutes in, it was REALLY starting to hurt. I know it's not an apples to apples comparison, but considering I've got a screw in the other wrist to keep my scaphoid together, I'd echo what others have said so far: go see a doctor and get some x-rays to find out exactly what's going on in there. 

Good luck!


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

thanks for the help guys... i am going to take a few days off from work and if it doesn't improve dramatically from not working with it all day then it is off to the doctor. i threw my trainer in the closet with disgust a few weeks ago but i guess i'm going to have to tell it i'm sorry and set it back up...


----------



## paskyhawk (Apr 16, 2007)

*compression bandage*

I sprained my thumb and wrist a week ago in a crash (wet steel deck bridge). I went to Wal-Mart and got a hand compression glove/bandage with a Velcro wrist rap. It is well made and I can shift the front derailleur again. I used it in a race on Saturday without any problems. I have also been using Advil before and after the ride.


----------

